
Joseph Stiglitz: the euro may not survive - ggasp
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/financetopics/financialcrisis/8039041/Joseph-Stiglitz-the-euro-may-not-survive.html
======
ghostDancer
The dream for many speculators is to break the euro, at this moment as blue1
says is unthinkable in practical terms, and China is coming to the rescue,
first with Greece and we can think that if needed then Spain. What i find
funny (sad) is that the markets still believe in Moody's and their friends,
after the disaster thet help to create with their ratings.

------
blue1
Withdrawing from the euro is unthinkable, in practical terms.

However, what if national currencies are reintroduced _in addition_ to the
euro? (just some lateral thinking...)

